# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  «Лаборатория Касперского» сообщает о патентовании аппаратного антивируса

## Гриша

Лаборатория Касперского», ведущий производитель систем защиты от вредоносного и нежелательного ПО, хакерских атак и спама, сообщает об успешном патентовании в США аппаратной антивирусной системы, позволяющей эффективно бороться с руткитами.

В рамках новой технологии предлагается использовать аппаратный антивирус — устройство, нейтрализующее самый распространённый тип угроз — вредоносные программы, размещающиеся на жестком диске компьютера или заражающие имеющиеся на нем файлы.

Запатентованный антивирус проверяет данные, подлежащие записи на жесткий диск, идентифицирует вредоносные программы и блокирует их запись.

Автор изобретения — главный технологический эксперт «Лаборатории Касперского» Олег Зайцев. Патент на новую технологию зарегистрирован Патентным бюро США 2 февраля 2010 года под номером 7 657 941.

Далее тут http://www.kaspersky.ru/news?id=207733181

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Мои поздравления Олегу Зайцеву!

----------


## Макcим

Поздравляю!

----------


## kps

Поздравляю Олега! Интересно, когда решение на основе этой технологии будет доступно для использования / приобретения.

----------


## craftix

Очень рад за Олега Зайцева и за ЛК!!! Желаю Олегу дальнейших успехов в работе! Так держать!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Поздравляю Олега!  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Поздравляю!

----------


## PavelA

поздравляю!!

----------


## миднайт

Олег, поздравляю!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Мои поздравления!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Поздравляю

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Кстати, каковы ТТХ данного дивайса? Как влияет на скорость обмена данными, особенно в высокопроизводительных системах, ну и интересует для кого предназначен данны продукт?

----------


## NRA

Прикольно. Надеюсь, это покруче пресловутой платы <<SHERiFF>> ?
И как PCI-плата может "встраиваться" между винтом и ЦП/ОЗУ? Как минимум нюансы с производителем МП. Или это образно? А "обновлять" её как?

ИМО такое будет интересно только организациям и озабоченным геймерам-ламерам. Хотя, смотря какая цена вопроса)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Поздравляю
> 
> *Добавлено через 9 минут*
> 
> Кстати, каковы ТТХ данного дивайса? Как влияет на скорость обмена данными, особенно в высокопроизводительных системах, ну и интересует для кого предназначен данны продукт?


характеристики публично на заявлялись, созданный мной прототип был построен на базе передовых разработок Intel (интегрированные решения на базе Intel Atom идеальны для таких разработок, ввиду их компактности и малого энергопотребления при высокой производительности). На скоторость обмена оно может влиять даже положительно - так как может кешировать обращения к диску на манер Raid-контроллера, памяти у такого аппарата для этого много ... 
Продукт предназначен для обычных юзеров (в особенности любителей поставть 2 антивируса), для корпоративщиков (так как его нельзя отключить - только что физически), технологических ПК (не конфликтует с спец. ПО)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Прикольно. Надеюсь, это покруче пресловутой платы <<SHERiFF>> ?
> И как PCI-плата может "встраиваться" между винтом и ЦП/ОЗУ? Как минимум нюансы с производителем МП. Или это образно? А "обновлять" её как?
> 
> ИМО такое будет интересно только организациям и озабоченным геймерам-ламерам. Хотя, смотря какая цена вопроса)


Несомненно... Хотя идея похожа - "Шериф" был не антивирусом, но также решал проблемы аппаратно. По поводу PCI платы - это юридические формулировки из патента, где ПК представлен как ЦП, память и периферия ... реализации могут быть:
1. В виде PCI платы по аналогии с RAID контроллером. Для такого устройства потребуются драйвера, но функционал в общем случае будет выше
2. В качестве "прозрачного" устройства между накопителем и материнской платой (т.е. аппаратный антивирус стоит между реальным накопителем и системой, для системы он прозрачен)
3. Аппаратный антивирус может быть интегрирован непостредственно в контроллер диска. наиболее показательный пример - мобильный HDD - там контроллер решает вопросы подключения диска по USB + управления саммим диском, а тут еще и параллельно будеть антивирусом, при этом уже разделить устройство на "антивирус" и "диск" нельзя

Проблема обновления естественно возникнет, и она решена и описана в патенте (обновление хитрое - двухступенчатое, под управлением внешней утилиты)

----------


## PavelA

Это только патент, реализации пока нет?
Вполне  заинтересовала бы реализация в виде USB-key. Как в Клиент-Банке СБ РФ
(Амикон).

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это только патент, реализации пока нет?
> Вполне заинтересовала бы реализация в виде USB-key. Как в Клиент-Банке СБ РФ
> (Амикон).


Реализация есть - в виде прототипа. В флешку такую штуку пока засунуть невозможно - ввиду того, что для работы аппаратного антивируса нужен довольно мощный ЦП - а это сразу дает определенный размер (на практике - как минимум размером с HDD)

----------


## Damien

а как пользователь будет управлять этим устройством? Если программно - в настройках драйвера и т.п. - вирусы рано или поздно научатся отключать защиту, как это происходит с программными антивирусами. В таком случае, исчезнет преимущество перед тем обычным антивирусом, который тоже не допускает запись опасных файлов на диск блокируя их монитором.
И опять таки - аппаратный антивирус будет основываться на вирусной базе и новый вирус спокойно сделает свое дело...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Если я правильно понял, то сий дивайс ставится между винтами и матерью? В таком случае, если железячка подвиснет, то epic fail?
И ещё, сколько жётских дисков может обслуживать сий дивайс?

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> И ещё, сколько жётских дисков может обслуживать сий дивайс?


 И каких? В смысле- будут поддерживаться USB, SCSI-диски еSATA и им подобные? Или поддержка будет только SATA-шого ширпотреба?

----------


## aintrust

Мне кажется, что конкретные практические вопросы по реализации такого устройства еще рановато задавать - пока что ЛК в лице Олега просто "застолбила" данное направление, сделав первичный "прототип". Появятся ли когда-нибудь подобные устройства в промышленном исполнении или нет, и как конкретно они будут выглядеть, как будут подключаться и т.п. - это совершенно отдельные вопросы, не имеющие прямого отношения к данному патенту. Иными словами, есть некий прототип, работающий по определенному принципу, и этого вполне достаточно для подачи заявки на патент. Я, конечно, не специалист в патентном законодательстве США (а оно очень специфично, насколько я слышал), но пока что это представляется мне именно таким образом.

----------

